# Bob Lutz on retirement: "Utter B.S."



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Bob Lutz on retirement: "Utter B.S."
Posted Dec 14th 2006 1:28PM by Chris Tutor*







"This is all complete and utter B.S. 100 percent fiction from A to Z," said GM's vice chairman of product development told The Detroit News. "I'm not going anywhere."

It seems GM's Board of Directors altered Lutz's contract earlier this month to boost his retirement benefits to $3.4 million, which was enough to set off a flurry of Motor City rumors about GM planning Lutz's retirement. "There was no such meeting, no such topic, no such plan, no management shakeup, no anything," Lutz told the Detroit paper. "I wonder who dreams up these scenarios."

Knowing Lutz's reputation for blunt honesty, we're surprised he hasn't already addressed the rumors on his FastLane Blog, or tracked down the rumormongers himself. We have great admiration for Bob Lutz and his management style. The man's got guts, and he's been able to achieve a lot at GM the last few years . We hope he stays on for quite a while longer because there's undeniably a lot more work left to do. So quit wasting time with rumors and get busy, Bob.

[Source: The Detroit News]


----------

